# I have problems with removing adware:Win32/BetterSurf



## Lmc888 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,
This problems appeared few months ago,I am not expert for anti-virus software
and for viruses.I tried to remove this adware with anti-virus:Microsoft Security Essentials with full and quick scan but after 2 months my anti virus is showing this adware after every scan!How can I remove it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try this AdwCleaner Download


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Technically, *adware:Win32/BetterSurf * is not a virus. It is actually a web browser add-on which probably piggybacked on other software you downloaded in the past and which was then installed when you installed the downloaded software.


Adware:Win32/BetterSurf Removal Guide


----------

